# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.18 released - MT6575/MT6577/MT6589 Factory FW and more

## زهور سليمان

*Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.18 released - MT6575/MT6577/MT6589 Factory FW and more*  MediaTek SP Platform  
- MTK Flash Engine:
- Flash Engine rewritten 
- MT6575/6577 Factory Firmware Flashing enabled
- MT6583/6589 Factory Firmware flashing enabled 
- MT6582 Factory Firmware flashing improved
- MT6575/6577 Erased phones support activated
And other important bugfixes for all supported platforms 
CPU supported now for Factory FW flashing: MT6571, MT6572, MT6575, MT6577, MT6582, MT6589, MT8127, eMMC only  
- Factory FW reading improved
- MT6575 supported (eMMC)
- MT6577 supported (eMMC)
Allow read complete firmware with all mandatory parts as factory one! 
Some improvements for specific models support on different CPUs
CPU supported now for Factory FW Reading: MT6571, MT6572, MT6575, MT6577, MT6582, MT6589, MT8127, MT6592, MT83xx eMMC only 
- SP Unlock operations improved
- Read Codes now read both SIM codes for DualSim phones
- Direct Unlock improved  
- Service operations improved
- "Fix Unknown BB" improved (some NAND problems fixed)
- Pattern Lock reading improved (some NAND fixes)
- Flash Init completely revised 
.MT6575/MT6577 supported 
.MT6589 support improved
- "Init Preloader" improved, MT6575/MT6577 support activated
- Flash Init completely rewritten for "Init Preloader", Factory FW flashing, Flash (Dump) writing
- Identify now possible with "Read All Info" for MT6575/MT6577 eMMC phones
- Alcatel "ProInfo" operations improved  
MediaTek FP Platform  
- MTK 652A/MT6260/MT6261 Read User Code improved  
MediaTek All  
- Other
FlashID Database updated
FullFlash Read/Write revised for MT6575/MT6577 
Improved CompileInfo extraction 
Bugfixes and improvements​

----------

